# Rehoming Tamed Feral Cat Question



## Tortietudelove (Nov 24, 2009)

Ok, I have a question. I'm not rehoming one, I just took one in. We just took in a 6yr old female orange tabby. Sadie was, for some reason that I don't know, taken from a feral cat colony when she was around 1yr old. She was spayed and then adopted out. She's lived in the same home for the past 5yrs. They decided that they had too many pets with their child and another on the way, so they wanted to place her, because she's always been shy of people. She's not at all aggressive. The lady's father-in-law is a vet at one of the top vet schools in the country, and he's handled all of her care, so everything has been done, and she's good through December of this year. I do know that when a feral cat has been tamed, and rehomed, the move can set them back for days, weeks, or even months. Since we've done rescue for so many years, and have rehabilitated and adopted out a high number of cats, we decided to take her. Too many people aren't aware of how to handle a cat with her history, and even though this is our first adult tamed feral to come in, we understand the patience needed to share a home with a cat like Sadie. It doesn't matter to us if she's ever a lap cat or not, as long as she's happy, that's the most important thing. My question, though, is have any of you taken one in like her? Was there anything you noticed different in the adjustment period or behavior in general? I'm home all of the time, so I can keep an eye on her. My thoughts were just revolving around the fact that she wasn't a kitten when she was caught and tamed, so I'm not sure how that will affect her from leaving the home she went to right after and stayed at for 5yrs. Here are pictures I took of her when I first picked her up and arrived home. There will be more to come, but I didn't want to terrify her with the flash. I just needed a couple of pictures in the unlikely event she somehow got out. The chances of that are extremely slim since she's in a back room, but I'd rather be safe than sorry. Thanks for any input!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I haven't re-homed any of our feral-to-housecats. I think the challenges would be great but it appears you have a very realistic view of the obstacles you and Sadie will face. If anything, because of your skill and knowledge, I think she has a *very* good chance of weathering the changes. The only thing to do is remain consistent for her so she can learn to count on you and begin to trust. Once trust begins I think it is fairly smooth going if you can minimize any bumps along the way.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I would go through the whole process of taming a feral cat. I don't think it will take as long as usual, but it will reassure this kitty that you are loving, patient, and a friend who feeds her and plays with her. The important thing is to be patient, and allow her to make the decisions. You will be encouraging her, but not forcing her. Good luck! I'm sure you'll do well. Here is a link that should be helpful:

http://muttcats.com/articles/taming_ferals.htm


----------



## Tortietudelove (Nov 24, 2009)

Ah thank you, both. Jeanie, I'm definitely going to read that site, because I think that's what I was looking for.  I've got a lot of experience, but this is a new one for us. I'll keep you posted on how she does. I'm hoping the other cats may help her to come out of her shell too. She's a beautiful girl. We've already said that she is not a foster, because any time you're dealing with a feral it does more harm than good to keep moving them. See, I know the basics...it's just I don't know enough in depth information. That's why I turned to you all.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'll look forward to your updates!


----------



## Tortietudelove (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi! Just wanted to give a quick update. Sadie has been coming out of hiding to eat and use the litter box, but as soon as she sees you, she'll run back into hiding. At least, she's eating, drinking, and using the box.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Even though it is a small step, it's still a positive one in the right direction. Keep on, keeping on!
h =^..^=


----------



## Tortietudelove (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks, Heidi! I did manage to snap these two photos... I apologize for the quality, but these were taken from a distance. If I so much as moved and she saw it, she ran.


----------



## mimitabby (Apr 20, 2010)

chicken baby food. Let her wait for her dinner a little bit, and then pop out a jar of the stuff.
If she won't come to it, show her what it is the first time..


----------

